
Six Apart: We Are Opening the Social Graph - toffer
http://www.sixapart.com/about/news/2007/09/were_opening_th.html
======
karzeem
This is good. The phrase "OpenID ... was successful" isn't the best thing to
lead with, but their heart's in the right place.

------
Kaizyn
It's the only sensible strategy to compete with the likes of Facebook and the
Google social network (whenever they finish building it and tying it together
via RSS). People only have time/interest in being a part of so many social
networks before they won't bother even if "the application built on the new
one is really cool."

------
joshwa
Hmmn, someone's bitter about Brad Fitzpatrick having left...

